
Google Invisible reCAPTCHA - cvarjas
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/google-wants-to-make-captcha-completely-invisible
======
cvarjas
Beta signup:
[https://www.google.com/recaptcha/intro/comingsoon/invisibleb...](https://www.google.com/recaptcha/intro/comingsoon/invisiblebeta.html)

